# Is a fluorescent fixture a electrical discharge luminaire?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, yes...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Dennis, a fluorescent fixture is an electric discharge luminaire, therefore 410.62(C) would apply. This section is often overlooked for cord connected florescent luminaires.

Chris


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I concur but wasn't 100% sure.


----------

